# What Phone Do You Have?



## Mizzkitt (Mar 27, 2018)

I fell for a sales pitch and bought a Samsung Galaxy 8+ a few months ago. Went from a cheap basic phone to something that had me threatening to find the nearest high bridge to throw it off of. Months later I still do not use it to it's full capacity. 

But I will admit that the phone goes where most other phones won't go.....by that I mean that while others are not getting a signal I am.

But I still am thinking about that bridge


----------



## delawarelady (Mar 27, 2018)

I have assurance wireless  It was sent to me last fall as an upgrade  I can't send pictures to Facebook tho  It does have voice activated Google which helps


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2018)

With the android phones you have to keep accessing all the features and trying them out.  

It's fun.

I even show the provider stuff they don't know about.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

A Lemon coloured  Iphone 5C...I don't need anything more than that.. My o/h has an Iphone 8 something ..he upgrades every 2 years..but I'm not worried about upgrading too often, mine does everything I need it to do.. ..and also the bigger iphones are too large for me to hold. I may as well just carry my Ipad around lol


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2018)

I have the iPhone 6 s plus and I love it. Takes great photos and is very clear to hear.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a iPhone 7 ,I like a phone that just sits in my hand ...some are just to large ..
It takes nice clear photos, if I’m out somewhere and I see an interesting recipe in a magazine I take a photo of it rather than having to write it down


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2018)

I have the iPhone 6s Plus; my hub still has his iPhone 5.   We aren't the "latest and greatest" type so as long as these will place and receive calls we are good to go.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2018)

I  have  3  'Vtechs'  +  a  Boost  compact.


----------



## Lon (Mar 27, 2018)

I have I Phone 6


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2018)

Motorola MotoG LTE


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a cheap ALCATEL onetouch flip phone and buy my service from Virgin Mobile.  

It costs me about $100/year to buy time and no monthly fees.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2018)

Aside from my landline phones at home, I only have a cell for emergencies and short calls if needed, an LG flip-phone with Tracfone service, around $80 a year to buy service time and minutes.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 27, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini.  It's tiny (2"x4.5").  I like it.  Fits in any pocket.  Not good for touch screen browsing though. lol


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm not really sure. I hate using it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a Tracfone. I've had it for about 5 years. I buy minutes for the year at $100.00 plus I can usually get a bit of a discount. That's all I need. I even end up with some carry over minutes. No photos, or internet. I have a small camera I take with me on trips or my Kindle. When I get back to our motel or at home I then can send out any photos.


----------



## needshave (Mar 27, 2018)

I phone 8+, just upgraded.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 28, 2018)

Just a very basic flip phone from Consumer Cellular.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a AT&T 'pay as you go' flip phone,works for me Sue


----------



## IKE (Mar 28, 2018)

Mama and I both have had the Pantech Breeze 3 flip phone pictured below since 2011......we just recently switched over to Consumer Celluar.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 28, 2018)

iPhone 6 				with AT&T.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2018)

mote e4 plus


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2018)

iPhone 7.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 28, 2018)

iPhone 7Plus


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 29, 2018)

Lg lv30


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

iPhone 7


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy in the junk drawer and a Tracfone, flip phone, in my purse. Much prefer that flip phone.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 30, 2018)

consumer cellular flip phone


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm losing my mind, I wrote earlier that I have a lemon coloured Iphone5c...I don't lol....I forgot I upgraded last year to a Rose Gold 5SE..*duh*...that said,  I do still have my lemon Iphone 5c...if anyone would like to upgrade to the 5c, I'll willingly send you my handset which is still  in Mint condition...


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2018)

I have an LG smartphone.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 31, 2018)

I own an iPhone X.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 5, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I own an iPhone X.



I hope they move the X technology to a smaller phone. iPhone 5 size with a screen size of a 6 or 7, that'd be cool.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 5, 2018)

I have an iphone.  Think it's a 6.  Took awhile for me to get use to, now I love it.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 5, 2018)

MOTO G - Use * TING * whom I love!  Only pay for what you use!!!  No contract.  No billing in advance.  Rates are great. Great customer service too!

My average bill for the past year is ~~ $28.00/ month - Sometimes I use a lot and other times hardly at all which makes the "pay for what you use" so great.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 20, 2018)

JB in SC said:


> I hope they move the X technology to a smaller phone. iPhone 5 size with a screen size of a 6 or 7, that'd be cool.



Absolutely!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2018)

I have an iPhone 7Plus, and I really, really like it !  I love the larger size and it can do SO much more than the older ones could do. One of my favorite things is the Live Photo, which is where the camera takes just a few seconds of video along with the still picture. 
As an example, when I was at the beach at the ocean with my daughter early this month, I took a picture of her out playing in the deeper water (chest deep), and I took it just as she was about to dive under a wave. 
When you play the Live Photo part , you can actually see her make the flip in the water, and of course, you can hear the ocean roaring and waves crashing in the background. 
I wish the Live Photo’s could be displayed, like on Facebook; but so far, they can only be seen as a Live Photo by someone with another Apple device.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a Galaxy J3 Prime.  A lower-end smart phone but good for me because I only recently entered the 20th century.  Maybe in a couple of years, I might ease into the 21st.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

applecruncher, I'm looking at the Motorola.  How do you like it?


----------



## Manatee (May 10, 2018)

I don't have a cell phone.  When I see news clips of hell-hole countries the people can't afford shoes, but they all have cell phones.  What am I missing?


----------

